# Seller ( illfists ) beware



## Lenny (Jul 7, 2012)

this member exists both here and on HC- I had a very unpleasant experience, purchased axe fx 2 , that was never shipped- his very nice communication was gone the second payment was sent, this was few months ago, he is posting things for sale again on HC. just my .02, 2300$+ tied up with paypal for 2 months.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 7, 2012)

You mean a user with 8 posts over four years, a hotmail e-mail, and no iTrader wasn't legit? Shocking.


----------



## Khoi (Jul 7, 2012)

damn, I was actually about to buy his Axe-FX Ultra this weekend, I'm glad I saw this before I sent him the payment


----------



## clapton1968 (Jul 7, 2012)

I bought his Ultra about 3 months ago, and he screwed me too. Luckily was able to get my cash back. Idk how that guy hasn't gotten banned yet.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 7, 2012)

clapton1968 said:


> I bought his Ultra about 3 months ago, and he screwed me too. Luckily was able to get my cash back. Idk how that guy hasn't gotten banned yet.


 
Because folks like you don't report him to folks like us.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 7, 2012)

This is like being surprised brj doesnt meet deadlines.


----------

